

Your Coffee Shop Doesn’t Use Two-Phase Commit [pdf] - yarapavan
http://www.enterpriseintegrationpatterns.com/docs/IEEE_Software_Design_2PC.pdf

======
henning
"In the US, most Starbucks use an explicit correlation identifier by writing
your name on the cup and calling it out when the drink is ready."

Reminds me of Professor Frink giving a physical explanation of a toy lawnmower
on the Simpsons.

~~~
ugh
Well, I think that for large parts of the world (um, me at least) the second
part sounds as strange as the first one.

I was once in a Starbucks in Vienna where they did this and was throughly
weirded out. What a rude intrusion into my privacy! And first names, too! (All
the other Starbucks I visited in Germany didn’t do this. You had to identify
your drink by type.)

~~~
10ren
It seems pretty standard to use names in Australia (Melbourne, anyway).

You can always use a pseudonym, "Tom", "Dr. Evil", "Dijkstra" or even "Ugh".

~~~
ugh
Rude, intrusive and now they force me to lie? The evil just doesn’t stop :)

------
lsemel
I'll bet a robust, end-to-end enterprise coffee shop does. None of those
dynamically typed, scripting, agile coffee shops for me.

~~~
eru
By the way, what does end-to-end mean in an enterprisey context?

~~~
lsemel
It's just a sales buzzword for "lots of features", "covers all aspects of a
problem domain", or "does it all".

